# What do you like to read.  Do you have a VERY favorite book?



## Marie5656 (Apr 17, 2017)

*I have been an avid reader for about as long as I could read.  It is my favorite past time.  I do admit to preferring the paper book to e-books.  
My favorites have been suspense, medical, and other types of fiction.
If I could pick a very favorite book, I would choose two, totally different from each other.  One is A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, by Betty Smith.  It is a story of growing up poor in Brooklyn in the early 1900's/  It is told from the perspective of Francie Nolan, and covers about 5 years of her life, with some flashbacks.

My other favorite is The Stand, by Stephen King.  It tells the story of a flu-like plague that kills millions of people, leaving only a few survivors.  The survivors band into two groups...good and evil.  The immune survivors divide up based on dreams they are having.  A well told story.

My husband is not a reader, but we were talking once and I had said that of the dozens of books I own, I could probably eventually part with all but these two, as I have read both multiple times.
*


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd have to agree with Marie on "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn" as my all-time favorite book.  I first read it when I was 10 and really identified with Francie.  I re-read it once a year and never get tired of it.


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 17, 2017)

no fav book here. I like to read fiction where the author keeps the same people i.e.   michael connelly books, robert crais, c j box, stuart woods etc......


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 17, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> no fav book here. I like to read fiction where the author keeps the same people i.e.   michael connelly books, robert crais, c j box, stuart woods etc......



You may enjoy Jonathan Kellerman's book.  He has an ongoing set of characters, mainly Alex Delaware, a retired child psychiatrist who works as a consultant with the LAPD.  They are pretty good.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2017)

"Watership Down" by Richard Adams

Runner up-agree with Marie on King's "The Stand".

(Marie, I never read "A Tree grows in Brooklyn" but has been a favorite movie since I too, was about Francie's age. It was on TV a lot )


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 17, 2017)

RadishRose;620968
(Marie said:
			
		

> You really need to read the book.  The movie tells just a fraction of Francie's story.  There is much more to it that the movie does not cover..[/B]


----------



## Temperance (Apr 18, 2017)

Two favorites if I must choose.  First is To Kill A Mockingbird, second A Tree Grows In Brooklyn.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2017)

I like to read corny little mystery series that revolve around small towns and or food, LOL!!!

 I also like to go back and read passages from Gladys Taber's books about Stillmeadow, Edna Lewis A Taste of Country Cooking, Walter Needham's A Book of Country Things, and Laura Ingalls Wilder's books.  

Almost anything about day to day life in simpler times.


----------



## Susie (Apr 18, 2017)

"To kill a Mockingbird" will always be my fav.
In the mean time I've been reading my local library's off casts.
Finally dawned on me that these books are full of "Purple Prose". (M. and B.)
They do get a bit nauseating at times!
Very lucky, though, to pick up 3 "Brigitte" magazines at same library (also 20 cents, but in German).
So what if they're a little ancient!


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2017)

There was an author who I really hold dear, Maeve Binchy.  Her books will never stand up with the great classics but they are very enjoyable to read.  She died in the last year or so and I regret that I never wrote her a letter telling her how much I liked her novels and short stories.  I'm sure she would have never seen it, but it would have made me feel better to tell her what pleasure she brought into my life.  I would have loved to have met her.


----------

